# Soul Calibur Unbreakable Soul



## Xeogran (Apr 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bajcSrspdxA[/YOUTUBE]

*DAY ONE*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 23, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VMoiVEArsg[/youtube]


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Monna (Apr 23, 2014)

So basically this is Soul Calibur V but with a couple of the characters that the devs forgot/were too lazy to put in the first time around. 

I'll pass. If I want to play as Sophitia or Taki I'll just play SCIV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2014)

Just give me SCVI you fucks? I still play V, it's still good.. Online is a godsend compared to other fighters.. 

But really, the fuck is this?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 23, 2014)

I was expecting another shot of Ivy's ... personalities.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

It's like they think that's the main selling point.

Which is probably why they've doubled in size every game since II.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 23, 2014)

krory said:


> It's like they think that's the main selling point.
> 
> Which is probably why they've doubled in size every game since II.



Isn't that the selling point of a lot of things these days?


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 24, 2014)

Wh-What is this?

No seriously what is it? I'm kinda confused here.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2014)

No clue bro. I feel like Namco is trolling us.


----------



## random user (Apr 24, 2014)

Why not work on Tekken 7 istead.

Or at the very least Tekken X Street Fighter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VMoiVEArsg[/youtube]



Did they...did they forgot to actually include the trailer in this trailer?


----------



## random user (Apr 24, 2014)

That pegi 16 part sure was nice tho. He was all like "pegi 16".

And I think that blinking "coming soon" line indicates that it's coming soon.


I'm glad they released it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2014)

random user said:


> Why not work on Tekken 7 istead.
> 
> Or at the very least *Tekken X Street Fighter*.



THIS! MOTHERFUCKING THIS!

I'd at least like some news on its progress, kripes!


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 24, 2014)

Who wants to bet that Ivy will be featured again?


----------

